# Tornado Algarve



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

A tornado hit the Algarve on Friday 16th.
It would appear that at least one MH in Silves has been overturned by the force. I hope they are OK.
Young friends of ours have just e-mailed me, fortunately they had left Silves when it hit and are safe.
Details can be found in Algarve Daily News online and there is a link to a utube video.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132910-.html

tony


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> :wink:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132910-.html
> 
> tony


Thanks Tony
I did check Spain/Portugal touring forum to see if it had been mentioned before posting. Wouldn't have thought of checking Motorhome chit chat.


----------

